# E se invece foste smodatamente, schifosamente ricchi?



## giorgiocan (27 Settembre 2014)

Devo dire che il thread di LDS, purtroppo caduto in un processo di piazza contro i beni di lusso, mi ha lasciato la sensazione che la discussione abbia innescato un confronto più che altro ideologico (e un tantino snob anch'esso). Snobismo o non snobismo, io non credo facilmente a chi, avendone la possibilità, non si lasci tentare dal viziarsi.

Perchè se io avessi il conto in banca di Bill Gates...

[Completate voi]


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Settembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Perchè se io avessi il conto in banca di Bill Gates...


Probabilmente collezionerei automobili sportive, contemporanee e non, spendendo centinaia di milioni di euro/dollari. Solo il capannone dove custodire la collezione dovrebbe coprire una superficie superiore a quella del quartiere in cui vivo. E naturalmente mi servirebbe una milizia privata per la sorveglianza, oltre che una scuderia di meccanici specializzati per la manutenzione. E un circuito di prova. Bello lungo e vario.

Ma sì, farei anche beneficenza!


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2014)

Attico in centro a Milano e poi viaggerei...


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Attico in centro a Milano e poi viaggerei...


Quanti jet privati?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Quanti jet privati?


Ma scherzi i jet privati sono piccoli e si muovono un casino in volo. Vanno benissimo quelli di linea


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Settembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Devo dire che il thread di LDS, purtroppo caduto in un processo di piazza contro i beni di lusso, mi ha lasciato la sensazione che la discussione abbia innescato un confronto più che altro ideologico (e un tantino snob anch'esso). Snobismo o non snobismo, io non credo facilmente a chi, avendone la possibilità, non si lasci tentare dal viziarsi.
> 
> Perchè se io avessi il conto in banca di Bill Gates...
> 
> [Completate voi]


Viaggiare, viaggiare, viaggiare  e un aiuto a chi ne ha bisogno


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma scherzi i jet privati sono piccoli e si muovono un casino in volo. Vanno benissimo quelli di linea


Prenotando l'intero volo soltanto per te, mi auguro!!


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Prenotando l'intero volo soltanto per te, mi auguro!!


Volare sola? Ma sei pazzo? E a chi trituro i coglioni per ogni minimo
Movimento dell'aereo?
Gli aerei vuoti mi mettono angoscia.


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Volare sola? Ma sei pazzo? E a chi trituro i coglioni per ogni minimo
> Movimento dell'aereo?
> Gli aerei vuoti mi mettono angoscia.


Al tuo staff, ovviamente. Puoi pagare qualcuno per lasciarsi insultare per tutta la tratta. Eventualmente anche per ricevere moderata violenza. E comunque, puoi portare le amiche.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Al tuo staff, ovviamente. Puoi pagare qualcuno per lasciarsi insultare per tutta la tratta. Eventualmente anche per ricevere moderata violenza. E comunque, puoi portare le amiche.


Questa cosa di potere insultare per tutta la tratta mi piace...mi sa che mi stai convincendo. 
Dai che domani ho un aereo e giÁ ho insultato nel volo di andata.
Ma porca puttana già ho paura, ma posso prendere un volo in Italia e tutti gli annunci del personale sono in inglese? Come mi sta sul cazzo sta cosa!!!


----------



## Principessa (27 Settembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Devo dire che il thread di LDS, purtroppo caduto in un processo di piazza contro i beni di lusso, mi ha lasciato la sensazione che la discussione abbia innescato un confronto più che altro ideologico (e un tantino snob anch'esso). Snobismo o non snobismo, *io non credo facilmente a chi, avendone la possibilità, non si lasci tentare dal viziarsi.
> *
> Perchè se io avessi il conto in banca di Bill Gates...
> 
> [Completate voi]


Io sono una persona molto pratica e umile. Detesto qualsiasi cosa, per me, rappresenti uno spreco di energie, di risorse, e anche di denaro.

Pur avendone la possibilità, non mi comprerei mai una macchina lussosa, non andrei mai a mangiare in ristoranti chic, non andrei mai a comprare vestiti costosissimi.

Piuttosto investirei in immobili. Case grandi, con tantissimo verde intorno, ma niente di sfarzoso.

Forse l'unico "lusso" che mi concederei sarebbe tenere un cavallo perchè fin da piccola ho sempre sognato di averne uno tutto mio.

Perchè non ci credi? :smile:


----------



## aristocat (27 Settembre 2014)

"Perchè se io avessi il conto in banca di Bill Gates..."
Penso che viaggerei tanto anch'io, e cercherei di decidere in quale posto del mondo trovare casa. 
Non avendo nessuno spirito imprenditoriale, non credo che avrei voglia di comprarmi una squadra di calcio o la Microsoft :carneval:. Dovrei blindare tutta questa liquidità in qualche conto svizzero, con la consapevolezza che di fronte ai veri drammi della vita tutti questi averi potrebbero sì aiutare, ma non essere comunque mai sufficienti.
Poi penserei a come dare valore alla mia vita, per esempio potrei darmi alle arti (pittura, teatro, ecc.), oppure dedicarmi alla politica internazionale... cercherei in qualche modo di fare lobbismo su cause alle quali tengo, di promuovere azioni concrete contro le più varie ingiustizie nel mondo. 
Lo so, detto così sembra il discorso di un'aspirante Miss , ma so di cosa parlo, ho fatto studi specifici per questo. 

Per il discorso famiglia - affetti, mi ci devo trovare per decidere che farei.

ari


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2014)

Chi è "pezzente inside" non riesce a immaginare avere tanti soldi e prefigura cose piccole.
Io immagino bellissime case, alcune grandi, altre meno in varie città. Ma poi penso che gli hotel 5 stelle ci sono proprio per evitare di aver problemi di case da gestire.
Io vorrei chi mi tiene tutto in ordine.
Viaggerei e mi curerei di più.
Dare il via a un'impresa affascinante come produrre film o editare libri ecc
Poi ho tanti progetti benefici per chi conosco personalmente e penso di sapere di cosa ha bisogno.


----------



## Principessa (27 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Chi è "pezzente inside" non riesce a immaginare avere tanti soldi e prefigura cose piccole.*
> Io immagino bellissime case, alcune grandi, altre meno in varie città. Ma poi penso che gli hotel 5 stelle ci sono proprio per evitare di aver problemi di case da gestire.
> Io vorrei chi mi tiene tutto in ordine.
> Viaggerei e mi curerei di più.
> ...


Secondo me è proprio il contrario.
Chi è pezzente inside, una volta che ha i soldi, fa di tutto per ostentare il proprio status. Sono le stesse persone che quando vedono uno famoso gli sbavano dietro e si umiliano pur di avere un autografo del cazzo.
O stanno ore fuori Cinecittà per vedere il vip di turno uscire.


----------



## sienne (27 Settembre 2014)

Ciao giorgiocan,


spontaneamente avrei associato, cosa è il lusso, con il thread di LDS. 

C'è una cosa che non ha prezzo e che è un vero lusso per me: il tempo ... avere tempo ... 


sienne


----------



## passante (27 Settembre 2014)

comprerei un'altra casa, per matteo, e poi ristrutturerei per bene la nostra. e poi viaggeremo.  e poi ci sarebbero delle persone a cui sarebbe bello poter dare una mano vera. cose così.


----------



## Spider (28 Settembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Devo dire che il thread di LDS, purtroppo caduto in un processo di piazza contro i beni di lusso, mi ha lasciato la sensazione che la discussione abbia innescato un confronto più che altro ideologico (e un tantino snob anch'esso). Snobismo o non snobismo, io non credo facilmente a chi, avendone la possibilità, non si lasci tentare dal viziarsi.
> 
> Perchè se io avessi il conto in banca di Bill Gates...
> 
> [Completate voi]


.


----------



## Ecate (28 Settembre 2014)

Io non so proprio cosa farei.
Forse chiamerei più spesso il giardiniere.
Anche la signora che fa i mestieri.
La baby sitter qualche volta.
Metterei un sacco di fiori in giardino, sapendo di avere qualcuno che me li cura.
Cambierei i divani.
Mi comprerei una macchina più comoda ma non grossa grossa perché odio far fatica a parcheggiare.
Questo lo penso ora.
Ma vedo come è la vita di chi ha tantissimi soldi... non è poi così diversa da quella delle persone che hanno di che vivere senza diritto di lamentarsi.
Hanno tantissime stanze e tante case, molto belle. Hanno tante persone che si occupano dei loro beni. Hanno yacht e elicotteri. Hanno -sì, questo è bellissimo- la possibilità di condividere queste cose con gli amici.
Le belle persone hanno tanti amici.
Le persone ingenue hanno tanti falsi amici.
Le persone infelici sono infelici.
Quelli stronzi sicuramente hanno un grande vantaggio sugli stronzi comuni, ma quelli conviene evitarli sempre.
E tutti, proprio tutti, hanno sempre troppo poco tempo, proprio come noi.


----------



## Spider (28 Settembre 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Io non so proprio cosa farei.
> Forse chiamerei più spesso il giardiniere.
> Anche la signora che fa i mestieri.
> La baby sitter qualche volta.
> ...



sono pienamente in accordo.
certo tanti soldi, ti permetterebbero di avere tanto tempo a disposizione,
 tanto tempo per te.
poi veramente alla fine, ti accorgi che questo "tempo" lo devi spendere...
e lo devi spendere necessariamente con altri...
ma altri chi?
sono loro che ti vogliono bene?
spendere con altri...
fermo restando che tu non sia un misantropo!
Ecco , se uno deve esser ricco, che almeno sia un misantropo!!!!
connubio perfetto.
l'unico modo , veramente pieno di godere, della propria ricchezza.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Secondo me è proprio il contrario.
> Chi è pezzente inside, una volta che ha i soldi, fa di tutto per ostentare il proprio status. Sono le stesse persone che quando vedono uno famoso gli sbavano dietro e si umiliano pur di avere un autografo del cazzo.
> O stanno ore fuori Cinecittà per vedere il vip di turno uscire.


Io mi considero pezzente inside e gran signora insieme entrambe le cose in senso positivo.


----------



## LDS (28 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao giorgiocan,
> 
> 
> spontaneamente avrei associato, cosa è il lusso, con il thread di LDS.
> ...


Sono perfettamente d'accordo con te.
purtroppo


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Settembre 2014)

Io mi prenderei una villa un po' fuori città . Niente di megagalattico, a misura mia. Un po' di terra attorno per poter tenere un paio di cavalli. Poi viaggerei. Farei in modo di poter avviare il futuro dei miei figli. Poi c'è un sacco di gente da aiutare. Guglielmo ne ha tanti, non potrà mai spenderli tutti. Non ha senso.


----------



## Eratò (28 Settembre 2014)

Comprerei una grande casa col giardino per far giocare i bimbi al aperto sempre.Comprerei un aereo per viaggiare quando mi pare.Farei una clinica privata e farei delle donazioni a favore della ricerca.Poi una volta cresciuti aiuterei i figli nelle loro scelte.


----------



## Fantastica (28 Settembre 2014)

Diciamo quanto ricca? Di che cifra si parla? Comunque, posto che io vivo già nel lusso per due ragioni fondamentali, faccio un lavoro che ho scelto e che amo, e ho tempo per coltivare l'otium, se avessi tanti soldi, ne terrei un po' per la salute e la vecchiaia o per andare a fare l'eutanasia in una clinica svizzera se mai mi ammalassi senza speranza.Tutti gli altri, sottolineo tutti, li regalerei a chi conosco, non so se facendo del bene o del male, perché il denaro è lo sterco del demonio, oppure una zavorra che butta giù, e io ne ho un discreto orrore.


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Piuttosto investirei in immobili. Case grandi, con tantissimo verde intorno, ma niente di sfarzoso.
> Forse l'unico "lusso" che mi concederei sarebbe tenere un cavallo perchè fin da piccola ho sempre sognato di averne uno tutto mio.
> 
> Perchè non ci credi? :smile:


Beh, vedi, alla fine sei arrivata anche tu alla conclusione che un investimento utile lo troveresti. E siccome certe scelte sono puramente soggettive, non ci credo che avendo a disposizione denaro illimitato, chi parlava nel thread di LDS di borsette dei cinesi continuerebbe a vestirsi di stracci. Voglio dire che mi sembra fosse più diventata una battaglia ideologica, quella discussione.

E sia chiaro, eh, che io compro ANCHE dai cinesi, quando posso risparmiare su qualcosa.


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Settembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Diciamo quanto ricca? Di che cifra si parla?


Diciamo qualcosa più di 50 miliardi di $.


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guglielmo ne ha tanti, non potrà mai spenderli tutti. Non ha senso.


Per quanto il tipo mi sia sempre stato sul cazzo, devo dire che li sta spendendo bene e con intelligenza. Sembrerebbe un vero filantropo, rispetto a chi usa la beneficenza per fare immagine.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Beh, vedi, alla fine sei arrivata anche tu alla conclusione che un investimento utile lo troveresti. E siccome certe scelte sono puramente soggettive, non ci credo che avendo a disposizione denaro illimitato, chi parlava nel thread di LDS di borsette dei cinesi continuerebbe a vestirsi di stracci. Voglio dire che mi sembra fosse più diventata una battaglia ideologica, quella discussione.
> 
> E sia chiaro, eh, che io compro ANCHE dai cinesi, quando posso risparmiare su qualcosa.


Si sa che le spese degli altri sembrano sempre sciocche.
Io ho speso sempre troppo per abbigliamento, da poco ma in quantità esagerata, e vacanze.
Li ho spesi male, probabilmente come tutti.
Ma ho speso troppo anche per libri che non riesco a leggere e che potrei anche prendere in biblioteca.
Ognuno fa spese superflue che pensa possano migliorare la qualità della vita.
Forse nel primo post in risposta a LdS dicevo che ci sono storici che sostengono che è sempre stato il lusso il motore dell'economia, dai tempi dei fenici e della porpora, che era certamente un bene di lusso ma ha stimolato i commerci, lo scambio culturale e lo sviluppo delle tecniche e delle civiltà.
Ma non stavamo parlando con LdS di gusti e scelte personali perché lui sosteneva che spendere cifre esorbitanti per una cena che costa tanto per la qualità delle materie prime (e lì si potrebbe anche aprire la discussione su cosa determina il costo degli alimenti. Basti pensare ai nidi di rondine che sono costosissimi ma che solo al pensiero di cosa sono darebbero il vomito a ogni occidentale) ma anche il cibo viene fatto pagare soprattutto per il modo in cui è cucinato e servito e per il numero delle persone coinvolte e il lusso dei locali. Questi aspetti sono fondamentali per chi ha il bisogno di sentirsi parte di una élite o di vedere cosa fanno i ricchi.
Io mi sono trovata a guardare i ricchi e mi sono sembrati mediamente più tristi dei poveri e sempre più bisognosi di ostentare ricchezza in una profonda solitudine.
Ha insistito allo stremo che è un'esperienza indimenticabile senza considerare che lo può essere anche buttarsi da un ponte con un elastico legato alla caviglia ma non tutti hanno l'interesse di fare tutte le esperienze, sia che sia una cena da favola, un tuffo nel vuoto, il tradimento o il sesso con il corpo perfetto di una escort.
L'idea di farsi portare il cappuccino da un aereo privato da quello specifico bar è venuta a Britney Spears o al suo ufficio stampa ma non è una cosa che farebbero molti, pur se potessero permetterselo.
Son certa che i soldi corrompano inevitabilmente ma c'è chi potrebbe conservare il senso della misura e del rispetto per gli esseri umani.


----------



## Ecate (28 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> sono pienamente in accordo.
> certo tanti soldi, ti permetterebbero di avere tanto tempo a disposizione,
> tanto tempo per te.
> poi veramente alla fine, ti accorgi che questo "tempo" lo devi spendere...
> ...


Io per fortuna o purtroppo penso di essere piuttosto scaltra nel capire se un amico mi è veramente amico  
Ci sono ricconi molto diffidenti e ricconi molto ingenui. Ma ci sono anche simpatici ricconi col cuore d'oro che amano condividere con gli amici veri la loro fortuna. Non so, io non sono molto golosa di lusso, forse perché ne ho usufruito in circostanze in cui l'apparire era più importante del godimento del bene di consumo. Poi crescendo ho scoperto che non è sempre così. La vita a volte regala strane sorprese. Da qualche anno grazie ai figli ho riallacciato i legami con persone che sono state delle figure mitologiche nella mia infanzia; rappresentavano per la mia famiglia tutto ciò a cui io mi sarei dovuta sottomettere e adeguare.
Si tratta in realtà di persone che mi vogliono molto bene e che tra le righe mi hanno fatto intendere di aver capito benissimo le dinamiche della mia famiglia. E oltre all'affetto mi hanno dimostrato stima e rispetto.
;-)

scusate se è un po' OT ma è una soddisfazione che mi sono presa nei confronti dei miei e avevo voglia di raccontarla


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si sa che le spese degli altri sembrano sempre sciocche.
> Io ho speso sempre troppo per abbigliamento, da poco ma in quantità esagerata, e vacanze.
> Li ho spesi male, probabilmente come tutti.


Credo di essere d'accordo su praticamente tutto.

Tuttavia mi sono fatto delle idee specifiche su quando la "versione deluxe" di qualcosa fa immediatamente la differenza.

Es 1: utilizzo da 20 anni un certo tipo specifico di calzature. Ho provato tanto la versione cinese da pochi euro, quando la versione Pittarello/Discount e infine ho provato a farmi arrivare la versione "original" griffata e pagata 150 sterle da Londra. Morale: spendere 12 euro per un paio di scarpe è controproducente e ti rovini anche i piedi; spenderne 45 è un ottimo investimento per una stagione; spendere 150 sterline si fa una volta ogni 7-8 anni, che è quello che mi durano le suddette scarpe, comode in ogni stagione.

Es 2: pentolame e servizi da cucina. Non cucino per principio utilizzando servizi da pochi euro, ti vengono dozzine di cancri. Mi è capitato di girare a mercatini trovando occasioni a pochi soldi (es. le pentolacce in ghisa di una volta, quasi artigianali, che io utilizzo ancora con estatico trasporto per fare la carne), ma non ho mai osato spendere più di 40 euro per una pentola. Sono convinto però che valga la pena. E riguardo servizi di piatti e simili...quando sono andato ad abitare da solo, sono andato in cooperativa e ho preso a pochi euro un pack di piatti tutti spaiati tra loro, brutti, proprio brutti. Io cucino non male, e ho un'amica di vecchia data con la stessa passione. A "parità tecnica", quando andavo a cena da lei sembrava tutto di qualità più alta. Lei aveva osato comprarsi un servizio coordinato in ceramica di qualità, con un design gradevolissimo. Conclusione: quando mangi, l'occhio VUOLE la sua parte.

Es 3: passioni personali. In strumenti musicali ho speso finora diverse decine di migliaia di euro (e prima milioni di lire), tranquillamente. Ho sempre cercato la qualità. Anche quando ho "abbandonato la professione" (fortunatamente presto, visto che aria tirava). Mi è capitato di fare cazzate enormi, come acquistare qualcosa sull'onda dell'entusiasmo per rivenderlo un mese dopo perdendoci 1/3 dei soldi, ma non posso dire di essermi mai pentito.

In verità, se avessi il conto in banca di Gates o Bono, credo darei sostanza ai capricci, più che altro. Il fatto è che per realizzare qualcosa di estremamente significativo, probabilmente non basterebbero nemmeno quei capitali.


----------



## Ecate (28 Settembre 2014)

E continuo con la mia soddisfazione 
Il mio figlio piccolo, di quasi quattro anni, mi ha detto che vorrebbe anche lui una barca gigante con l'elicottero dentro come il suo amico. Perché vuole _regalargli anche lui una vacanza bella e molto strana. 
_E vuole portare il suo amico con i cammelli nel deserto, vuole che anche lui venga nelle tende beduine con noi d'estate
_​perché è bellissimo farsi vedere le cose di famiglia e stare insieme nelle cose preferite_


----------



## Nicka (28 Settembre 2014)

Smodatamente ricca io mi fa sorridere al solo pensiero.
In ogni caso sono in linea con tante risposte già date, mi piacerebbe avere una bella casa come dico io e mi piacerebbe viaggiare ovunque.
Poi investirei.
Ma soprattutto credo che riempirei le mie persone di regali.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Credo di essere d'accordo su praticamente tutto.
> 
> Tuttavia mi sono fatto delle idee specifiche su quando la "versione deluxe" di qualcosa fa immediatamente la differenza.
> 
> ...


1) le scarpe non devono fare male, innanzi tutto. Quindi devono essere di buona qualità, di pelle (mi spiace per i vegetariani) e di un modello grazioso. Concordo che le scarpe da uomo cambiano poco foggia negli anni. 150 sterline non sono la follia di certe scarpe da donna belle come soprammobile ma tremende da indossare per più di due ore.
2) L'acciaio inossidabile ha un prezzo ragionevole e durata eterna. Tra piatti spaiati e servizio economico bianco o colorato c'è differenza anche senza arrivare alle grandi porcellane.
3) per passione si fa di tutto e non conta.
Per me con i soldi si potrebbero realizzare microprogetti significativi e soprattutto esemplari.


----------



## Fantastica (28 Settembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Diciamo qualcosa più di 50 miliardi di $.


Bon, orrore. Mi terrei l'equivalente di 300mila euro e il resto via. Regalato.


----------



## passante (28 Settembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Bon, orrore. Mi terrei l'equivalente di 300mila euro e il resto via. Regalato.


ti mando l'iban in MP


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Settembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Bon, orrore. Mi terrei l'equivalente di 300mila euro e il resto via. Regalato.


C'è da dire che il tipo ha destinato "solo" 10 milioni di dollari ai figli, col resto ha creato fondazioni scientifiche e umanitarie (intelligenti) in Africa e Asia.


----------



## animalibera (28 Settembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Devo dire che il thread di LDS, purtroppo caduto in un processo di piazza contro i beni di lusso, mi ha lasciato la sensazione che la discussione abbia innescato un confronto più che altro ideologico (e un tantino snob anch'esso). Snobismo o non snobismo, io non credo facilmente a chi, avendone la possibilità, non si lasci tentare dal viziarsi.
> 
> Perchè se io avessi il conto in banca di Bill Gates...
> 
> [Completate voi]



Farei le valigie e viaggerei...


----------



## Flavia (28 Settembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Devo dire che il thread di LDS, *purtroppo caduto in un processo di piazza contro i beni di lusso*, mi ha lasciato la sensazione che la discussione abbia innescato un confronto più che altro ideologico (e un tantino snob anch'esso). Snobismo o non snobismo, io non credo facilmente a chi, avendone la possibilità, non si lasci tentare dal viziarsi.
> 
> Perchè se io avessi il conto in banca di Bill Gates...
> 
> [Completate voi]


ma no dai, non un processo,
 ma una bella discussione
con opinioni diverse e spunti di riflessione

comunque se fossi ricca
comprerei una casa con un bel giardino
farei montare ad una porta una basculante
di modo da rendere il cane libero di scorrazzare
ed io di dormire la domenica mattina


----------



## Principessa (28 Settembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Beh, vedi, alla fine sei arrivata anche tu alla conclusione che un investimento utile lo troveresti. E siccome certe scelte sono puramente soggettive, non ci credo che avendo a disposizione denaro illimitato, chi parlava nel thread di LDS di borsette dei cinesi continuerebbe a vestirsi di stracci. Voglio dire che mi sembra fosse più diventata una battaglia ideologica, quella discussione.
> 
> E sia chiaro, eh, che io compro ANCHE dai cinesi, quando posso risparmiare su qualcosa.


Dai cinesi non compro per motivi etici. Mi urta alimentare un mercato fatto da lavoratori schiavi.

Però compro spesso da Alcott. Un jeans si trova anche a 10 euro. Una maglietta a 7. E mi piacciono.

Continuerei a comprare vestiti lì anche avendo tanti soldi, che tu ci creda o meno.


----------



## Principessa (28 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> 1) le scarpe non devono fare male, innanzi tutto. Quindi devono essere di buona qualità, di pelle (mi spiace per i vegetariani) e di un modello grazioso. Concordo che le scarpe da uomo cambiano poco foggia negli anni. 150 sterline non sono la follia di certe scarpe da donna belle come soprammobile ma tremende da indossare per più di due ore.
> 2) L'acciaio inossidabile ha un prezzo ragionevole e durata eterna. Tra piatti spaiati e servizio economico bianco o colorato c'è differenza anche senza arrivare alle grandi porcellane.
> 3) per passione si fa di tutto e non conta.
> Per me con i soldi si potrebbero realizzare microprogetti significativi e soprattutto esemplari.


Condivido il discorso sulle scarpe. 
Difficile trovarne di molto economiche e anche di buona qualità. 

Io le compro all'outlet. 

Di recente ho preso un bel paio di Nike e altre molto carine The Van.


----------



## Principessa (28 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao giorgiocan,
> 
> 
> spontaneamente avrei associato, cosa è il lusso, con il thread di LDS.
> ...


:abbraccio:


----------



## LDS (28 Settembre 2014)

io avevo la mia idea quando avevo una ventina d'anni che ancora non ho cambiato.

vorrei comprarmi un'isola deserta sperduta e passarci il tempo con 100 stupende donne.
quando, esausto, non ne posso più finirei la mia vita a new york collezionando i più grandi vini del mondo e organizzando serate di degustazione. Potrei finalmente bere tutto quello che oggi rappresenta il massimo immaginabile.
bottiglie rarissime che costano decine di migliaia di euro introvabili.
probabilmente comprerei un'azienda a bordeaux e farei il mio vino.

tutto questo dopo essere stato prosciugato sull'isola.


----------



## zadig (28 Settembre 2014)

comprerei un bel casale con un terreno enorme, con bosco laghetto etc.
Poi andrei a raccattare cani e gatti randagi per farli stare bene, nutriti e curati (da uno staff di veterinari, ovviamente) e con alloggi confortevoli. Un po' li terrei anche in casa.
E poi farei anche tanti viaggi.

Si accettano donazioni. Per la Postepay invio il numero in privato.
Se sarete generosi questo luogo lo chiamerò Cornucuore 

LSD confido in te...


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Dai cinesi non compro per motivi etici. Mi urta alimentare un mercato fatto da lavoratori schiavi.
> 
> Però compro spesso da Alcott. Un jeans si trova anche a 10 euro. Una maglietta a 7. E mi piacciono.
> 
> Continuerei a comprare vestiti lì anche avendo tanti soldi, che tu ci creda o meno.


Non è questione di crederci o meno, è che questo thread è fatto per osare. Ad esempio, visto che ti interessa l'etica del lavoro - e infatti condivido - potresti fondare una sartoria soltanto per te, in cui far lavorare gente competente e a cui piaccia il proprio lavoro (che magari ora lavora in centralino o è disoccupata, soprattutto se giovane) offrendo loro un lauto contratto, assistenza sanitaria, vacanze aziendali e contributi extra. Vincono tutti!


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> vorrei comprarmi un'isola deserta sperduta e passarci il tempo con 100 stupende donne.


Eh, grazie. Credo finirebbe entro poche settimane per arresto cardiaco! 

Fossi in te passerei diretto al piano B: produrrei e degusterei eccellenze a vita. E se proprio mi butta bene, cercherei anche di divulgare le mie esperienze.

Ma ammetto che l'isola attizza.


----------



## Principessa (28 Settembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non è questione di crederci o meno, è che questo thread è fatto per osare. Ad esempio, visto che ti interessa l'etica del lavoro - e infatti condivido - potresti fondare una sartoria soltanto per te, in cui far lavorare gente competente e a cui piaccia il proprio lavoro (che magari ora lavora in centralino o è disoccupata, soprattutto se giocane) offrendo loro un lauto contratto, assistenza sanitaria, vacanze aziendali e contributi extra. Vincono tutti!


Così la mafia cinese mi ammazza  

A essere sincera non investirei un centesimo nemmeno per i lavoratori italiani. A meno che non fosse possibile infondere dignità e coraggio alla maggioranza di loro. Troppe pecore.
Se siamo malridotti così è anche colpa di una certa mentalità. 

Piuttosto mi piacerebbe investire per incentivare l'abbandono di questo paese. 


La prima ad andarsene, ovviamente, sarei io.


----------



## LDS (28 Settembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Eh, grazie. Credo finirebbe entro poche settimane per arresto cardiaco!
> 
> Fossi in te passerei diretto al piano B: produrrei e degusterei eccellenze a vita. E se proprio mi butta bene, cercherei anche di divulgare le mie esperienze.
> 
> Ma ammetto che l'isola attizza.



a no, l'isola con le 100 troie non me la toglie nessuno.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> a no, l'isola con le 100 troie non me la toglie nessuno.



Ma che ti fa pensare che siano troie? Cento donne =cento troie?


----------



## zadig (28 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma che ti fa pensare che siano troie? Cento donne =cento troie?


essere troie non è necessariamente un difetto, eh.


----------



## Eratò (28 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> comprerei un bel casale con un terreno enorme, con bosco laghetto etc.
> Poi andrei a raccattare cani e gatti randagi per farli stare bene, nutriti e curati (da uno staff di veterinari, ovviamente) e con alloggi confortevoli. Un po' li terrei anche in casa.
> E poi farei anche tanti viaggi.
> 
> ...


ma che tenerone che seiUna delle gattine la chiameresti Erato'?


----------



## zadig (28 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma che tenerone che seiUna delle gattine la chiameresti Erato'?


occhei!
Una gattina col profilo greco la chiamerò così!


----------



## LDS (28 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma che ti fa pensare che siano troie? Cento donne =cento troie?


no, io vorrei 100 zoccole con me sull'isola.
almeno permettimi di non dover far fatica.....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> no, io vorrei 100 zoccole con me sull'isola.
> almeno permettimi di non dover far fatica.....



Ah ok


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> essere troie non è necessariamente un difetto, eh.



Ah sì? ^^


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Settembre 2014)

Miliardi di chitarre.


----------



## Principessa (28 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Miliardi di chitarre.


Immagino già la tua triste adolescenza: a suonare la chitarra in spiaggia e tutti che pomiciano con tutte, meno te.
:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Immagino già la tua triste adolescenza: a suonare la chitarra in spiaggia e tutti che pomiciano con tutte, meno te.
> :rotfl:


Immagini male ma non è certo una novità.


----------



## LDS (28 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Immagini male ma non è certo una novità.


i chitarristi e i batteristi appartengono a quella categoria di persone che in adolescenza ha sicuramente scopato come dei ricci.


----------



## Spider (28 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> i chitarristi e i batteristi appartengono a quella categoria di persone che in adolescenza ha sicuramente scopato come dei ricci.



pure i pittori.


----------



## LDS (28 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> pure i pittori.


i pittori non lo so.

ma ricordo come fosse ieri quando avevo 17 anni, un mio compagno di classe suonava il basso in una band e ogni fine settimana se ne scopava 2-3 senza problemi.

noi lo guardavamo come un dio....

ah l'adolescenza.

purtroppo nemmeno con i soldi si può tornare indietro.


----------



## Principessa (28 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Immagini male ma non è certo una novità.


Già. Un tizio bruttino, anonimo, antipatico e non ricco, sicuramente avrà avuto un successone con le donne...


----------



## Principessa (28 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> i chitarristi e i batteristi appartengono a quella categoria di persone che in adolescenza ha sicuramente scopato come dei ricci.


Mio fratello è un maestro di chitarra e non ha mai avuto problemi con le donne.


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> i chitarristi e i batteristi appartengono a quella categoria di persone che in adolescenza ha sicuramente scopato come dei ricci.


Purtroppo è leggenda, temo.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Già. Un tizio bruttino, anonimo, antipatico e non ricco, sicuramente avrà avuto un successone con le donne...


Bruttino ed anonimo, soprattutto. Antipatico sicuro.


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Miliardi di chitarre.


Quella che suoni abitualmente (se si può chiedere)?


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Settembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Quella che suoni abitualmente (se si può chiedere)?


Attualmente una Paul Reed Smith SC è la mia preferita.


----------



## disincantata (28 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> i chitarristi e i batteristi appartengono a quella categoria di persone che in adolescenza ha sicuramente scopato come dei ricci.


Anche in vecchiaia.....purtroppo!


----------



## aristocat (28 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Anche in vecchiaia.....*purtroppo*!


Ma anche no :carneval::singleeye:


----------



## Principessa (28 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bruttino ed anonimo, soprattutto. Antipatico sicuro.


Per molte donne basterebbe la terza qualità per ignorarti.


----------



## LDS (28 Settembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Purtroppo è leggenda, temo.


mah....

leggenda verità mi sa.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma che ti fa pensare che siano troie? Cento donne =cento troie?


Se le trova solo se è ricco da far schifo e le paga, cosa sono?

Per me sono fantasie terrificanti nei confronti delle quali dovremmo ribellarci e offenderci e non scherzarci su.


----------



## disincantata (28 Settembre 2014)

[QUOTEGiorgiocan;1421854]Purtroppo è leggenda, temo.[/QUOTE]



Magari!!!!!
Penso dipenda dal contesto!

E dai modi di porsi!


----------



## LDS (28 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se le trova solo se è ricco da far schifo e le paga, cosa sono?
> 
> Per me sono fantasie terrificanti nei confronti delle quali dovremmo ribellarci e offenderci e non scherzarci su.



si mette un bell'annuncio sul giornale.

miliardario compra isola e cerca 100 modelle aperte e disponibili per periodo.
tutti i confort forniti, lauto compenso.

telefonare se interessate.


----------



## Principessa (28 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se le trova solo se è ricco da far schifo e le paga, cosa sono?
> 
> Per me sono fantasie terrificanti nei confronti delle quali dovremmo ribellarci e offenderci e non scherzarci su.


Oltre che terrificante, è una fantasia da italiota medio.

Non me lo aspettavo da LDS  pensavo fosse al di sopra di certi luoghi comuni.


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Attualmente una Paul Reed Smith SC è la mia preferita.


Tanto di cappello. Tra l'altro, ho già deciso diverso tempo fa che in questa vita avrò anche una Paul Reed Smith, ma faccio casino a seguire i cataloghi, nell'attesa (ancora lunga mi sa) di avere budget sufficiente.


----------



## Innominata (28 Settembre 2014)

Intanto comprerei immediatamente uno scantinato che dà sulla strada dove ho questa benedetta colonia felina cacciata di casa dopo la morte della vecchia gattara, chiamerei fabbro, falegname e vetraio per fare un sistema di gattaiole in sicurezza e assolderei catturatori e volontari addestratori (che non sarebbero più volontari) per indicare ai dodici gatti che quella è la loro casa dove la sera possono rientrare, o restarci a loro piacimento. Darei un adeguato stipendio a qualcuno (so già chi) che tenga in ordine la casa e li accudisca (sotto mia supervisione). Metterei su un paio di oasi feline, una casa di riposo per gatti randagi, farei donazioni a quelle già esistenti. Finanzierei un mega progetto per l'inserimento lavorativo dei disabili, più una fondazione di studio e trattamento non ciarlatanesco delle sindromi autistiche. Cercherei di comprare tre appartamenti sullo stesso pianerottolo, facendo un' unica casa e mi sbizzarrirei con l'arredamento...eh sì, questo lo farei, chiamerei in consulenza i Prof. Marrocco e Hanru! Mi dedicherei finalmente all'autoaccudimento per tutto ciò che potesse contribuire a rilasciarmi endorfine. Mi piacerebbe un autista. Credo che se fossi molto ricca potrei essere molto, molto felice di esserlo!


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Settembre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> più una fondazione di studio e trattamento non ciarlatanesco delle sindromi autistiche.


Plaudo.


----------



## spleen (28 Settembre 2014)

Tanti soldi ti fanno vivere forse una vita agiata, ti puoi togliere tutti gli sfizi che vuoi ma....
le cose più importanti della vita non riesci a comperarle.
Non puoi pagare la cultura..... farsela costa impegno e talvolta fatica.
Non puoi pagare qualcuno per essere amato ...  l'amore segue altre logiche.
Non puoi comperare la salute... se la sfiga ci mette lo zampino sei comunque nella m...
Non puoi vivere pensando di essere completamente al sicuro.... sei una barchetta nella tempesta della vita come tutti.

con un sacco di soldi al massimo ci compri
...una villa in collina, una macchina buona, due casse di rhum....... tequila bum bum  (cit. silvestri).


----------



## aristocat (28 Settembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Plaudo.


idem


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se le trova solo se è ricco da far schifo e le paga, cosa sono?
> 
> Per me sono fantasie terrificanti nei confronti delle quali dovremmo ribellarci e offenderci e non scherzarci su.


Ellamadò.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Settembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Tanto di cappello. Tra l'altro, ho già deciso diverso tempo da che in questa vita avrò anche una Paul Reed Smith, ma faccio casino a seguire i cataloghi, nell'attesa (ancora lunga mi sa) di avere budget sufficiente.


Principalmente dovresti capire se vuoi ventidue o ventiquattro tasti. Perché se te ne servono ventiquattro allora la scelta è ristretta in pratica ad un modello, altrimenti è un po' più ardua.


----------



## LDS (28 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Oltre che terrificante, è una fantasia da italiota medio.
> 
> Non me lo aspettavo da LDS  pensavo fosse al di sopra di certi luoghi comuni.


Be suvvia, non si tratta di luoghi comuni, si tratta di pelo.


----------



## Zod (28 Settembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Devo dire che il thread di LDS, purtroppo caduto in un processo di piazza contro i beni di lusso, mi ha lasciato la sensazione che la discussione abbia innescato un confronto più che altro ideologico (e un tantino snob anch'esso). Snobismo o non snobismo, io non credo facilmente a chi, avendone la possibilità, non si lasci tentare dal viziarsi.
> 
> Perchè se io avessi il conto in banca di Bill Gates...
> 
> [Completate voi]


Amministrare il denaro non è facile. Se prendi tante case poi ti serve il personale per mantenerle, stipendi da pagare, commercialisti, avvocati, idem per barche, macchine e aerei. Possedere molte cose implica grandi rotture di scatole, ne diventi schiavo. Se avessi una carta di credito con spesa infinita mi libererei di ogni proprietá, vivrei viaggiando e pagando i servizi a necessità: auto a noleggio, alberghi, ristoranti. Come unica attività mi occuperei di investire su progetti validi: umanitari, scientifici, educativi. 

La vera libertà sta nel non possedere nulla, ma con l'opportunità di poter soddisfare qualunque bisogno al momento.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Miliardi di chitarre.


Anche il mio migliore amico li spende così. Credo che abbia una trentina di chitarre molte delle quali costano migliaia di euro.


----------



## rewindmee (29 Settembre 2014)

Allora, si parla di una ricchezza da... facciamo dieci miliardi di euro, per stare stretti?
In primo luogo, nove miliardi li darei in beneficienza.
Creerei un sito web dove raccontare storie e progetti.
Storie di famiglie, e progetti di sognatori.
Dedicherei a ognuno dei due filoni gli interessi sui nove miliardi (al peggio, 250 milioni di euro l'anno).
Quindi 125 milioni per altrettante "borse di studio" familiari da un milione: soldi bloccati come capitale, che investiti tramite la gestione di cui sopra rendono 30.000 euro/anno, quindi fanno vivere decentemente una famiglia bisognosa (che però deve dimostrare di meritare quei soldi, lavorando e facendo formazione per quanto possibile).
Gli altri 125 milioni annui sono per altrettanti progetti: stavolta i soldi li darei direttamente, ma vorrei controllare i risultati ed essere azionista nel progetto.

Con l'ultimo miliardo avrei circa 30 milioni di interessi all'anno, direi che ci campo bene


----------



## JON (29 Settembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Devo dire che il thread di LDS, purtroppo caduto in un processo di piazza contro i beni di lusso, mi ha lasciato la sensazione che la discussione abbia innescato un confronto più che altro ideologico (e un tantino snob anch'esso). Snobismo o non snobismo, io non credo facilmente a chi, avendone la possibilità, non si lasci tentare dal viziarsi.
> 
> Perchè se io avessi il conto in banca di Bill Gates...
> 
> [Completate voi]


.....personalmente non avrei grosse esigenze, non sento grosse mancanze materiali, ma questa è una caratteristica che mi accompagna da sempre. E poi non mi manca niente e c'è sicuramente gente che sta peggio di me...quindi...

Ciononostante qualche esigenza ce l'avrei, in primis riguardo i figli, poi verso alcune persone, e una in particolare, cui vorrei dare più sicurezza e serenità, seppur solo materiale.


----------



## giorgiocan (29 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Principalmente dovresti capire se vuoi ventidue o ventiquattro tasti. Perché se te ne servono ventiquattro allora la scelta è ristretta in pratica ad un modello, altrimenti è un po' più ardua.


A guardare il catalogo attuale mi orienterei verso una P22, il fatto è che voglio un ponte fisso. Purtroppo han tolto alcune Signature che secondo me erano stupende.

24f ne ho avuta soltanto una, sempre ponte fisso, ma ho sempre avuto l'impressione che mancasse solidità. Per assurdo, l'unica 24 che mi è sembrata solida, tra quelle che ho avuto in mano, è stata una Red Special terza generazione, che di per sè è una chitarraccia, eppure anche avendo il tremolo sembrava di avere in mano un tronco (in senso buono).


----------



## Ecate (29 Settembre 2014)

Attualmente spenderei ancora più di quanto già faccio alla Decathlon.
Cose con ruote soprattutto.
Odio camminare con i tacchi ma a volte li devo indossare: quindi compro scarpe per ballo liscio fatte artigianalmente. Ne comprerei molte di più. 
Però rischierei di non avere più il tempo -e lo spirito- di usare le cose con le ruote.
uhm...
:sonar:
Mi comprerei un mega attico a Tel Aviv.
Andrei sul lungomare di parquet tutto a cunette a scorrazzare con i figli e le cose con le ruote.
Farei surf e sci d'acqua 
Dedicherei tutto il di più a progetti per il dialogo tra Israeliani e Palestinesi e a tutte le 
minoranze etniche e culturali.
I Cristani.
I Drusi.
Gli Zoroastriani; l'interesse per loro è un dono di mio padre, dopo un viaggio in Persia...

Ma per fare bene questa cosa i soldi non bastano, serve cuore, intelligenza, apertura e tempo.
Bisogna seguirle da vicino, non ci mettono nulla a deragliare nella stupidità e nell'ideologia controproducente.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Settembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> A guardare il catalogo attuale mi orienterei verso una P22, il fatto è che voglio un ponte fisso. Purtroppo han tolto alcune Signature che secondo me erano stupende.
> 
> 24f ne ho avuta soltanto una, sempre ponte fisso, ma ho sempre avuto l'impressione che mancasse solidità. Per assurdo, l'unica 24 che mi è sembrata solida, tra quelle che ho avuto in mano, è stata una Red Special terza generazione, che di per sè è una chitarraccia, eppure anche avendo il tremolo sembrava di avere in mano un tronco (in senso buono).


Bè, la P22 mi sembra una bella chitarra. Altrimenti anche la SC245. Anzi, io mi orienteri su quest'ultima, ma già ne ho una e sono comunque gusti personali.


----------



## oscuro (29 Settembre 2014)

*Bè*

Bè io mi comprerei due ville con piscina,una a sorrento,una a roma,poi di corsa dal concessionario,una bella Lambo AVENTADOR color azzurro cielo,poi una bella Ducati PANIGALE.Quindi sistemerei la mia famiglia.Quindi mi recherei sul posto di lavoro,ben vestito come sempre,e incomincierei a pisciare su monitor, pc,ascensori,scrivanie,per vedere quanto tempo sopporterebbero il mio modus comportandi.Chiaramente mi rivolgerei ai migliori avvocati per farmi assolvere ogni volta...!Poi andrei a pisciare in ogni palazzo istituzionale che mi capita,stessa trafila,insomma le mie giornate passerebbe così,pisciando su questo paese di merda che disprezzo ogni giorno di più.


----------



## Principessa (29 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè io mi comprerei due ville con piscina,una a sorrento,una a roma,poi di corsa dal concessionario,una bella Lambo AVENTADOR color azzurro cielo,poi una bella Ducati PANIGALE.Quindi sistemerei la mia famiglia.*Quindi mi recherei sul posto di lavoro,ben vestito come sempre,e incomincierei a pisciare su monitor, pc,ascensori,scrivanie,per vedere quanto tempo sopporterebbero il mio modus comportandi.Chiaramente mi rivolgerei ai migliori avvocati per farmi assolvere ogni volta...!Poi andrei a pisciare in ogni palazzo istituzionale che mi capita,stessa trafila,insomma le mie giornate passerebbe così,pisciando su questo paese di merda che disprezzo ogni giorno di più.*


CHAPEAU!!!

:applauso:


----------



## Homer (29 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè io mi comprerei due ville con piscina,una a sorrento,una a roma,poi di corsa dal concessionario,una bella Lambo AVENTADOR color azzurro cielo,poi una bella Ducati PANIGALE.Quindi sistemerei la mia famiglia.Quindi mi recherei sul posto di lavoro,ben vestito come sempre,e incomincierei a pisciare su monitor, pc,ascensori,scrivanie,per vedere quanto tempo sopporterebbero il mio modus comportandi.Chiaramente mi rivolgerei ai migliori avvocati per farmi assolvere ogni volta...!Poi andrei a pisciare in ogni palazzo istituzionale che mi capita,stessa trafila,insomma le mie giornate passerebbe così,pisciando su questo paese di merda che disprezzo ogni giorno di più.



Minchia...........e quanta acqua devi bere per pisciare tutto il giorno??
Ma poi te lo scrolli??

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (29 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè io mi comprerei due ville con piscina,una a sorrento,una a roma,poi di corsa dal concessionario,una bella Lambo AVENTADOR color azzurro cielo,poi una bella Ducati PANIGALE.Quindi sistemerei la mia famiglia.Quindi mi recherei sul posto di lavoro,ben vestito come sempre,e incomincierei a pisciare su monitor, pc,ascensori,scrivanie,per vedere quanto tempo sopporterebbero il mio modus comportandi.Chiaramente mi rivolgerei ai migliori avvocati per farmi assolvere ogni volta...!Poi andrei a pisciare in ogni palazzo istituzionale che mi capita,stessa trafila,insomma le mie giornate passerebbe così,pisciando su questo paese di merda che disprezzo ogni giorno di più.


Sai che ti voglio bene, ma mi sembra un comportamento da studente dopo gli esami, che vorrebbe bucare le gomme alle prof... la vendetta contro quella gente deve essere ben più sopraffina... io mi scoperei mogli e figlie di questa gente e poi gli manderei la foto delle facce schizzate :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (29 Settembre 2014)

*SI*



rewindmee ha detto:


> Sai che ti voglio bene, ma mi sembra un comportamento da studente dopo gli esami, che vorrebbe bucare le gomme alle prof... la vendetta contro quella gente deve essere ben più sopraffina... io mi scoperei mogli e figlie di questa gente e poi gli manderei la foto delle facce schizzate :rotfl:



Si sono sono d'accordo.Mi piacerebbe sodomizzare la bindi,vedere il mio alto oscuro fino a dove può arrivare....


----------



## rewindmee (29 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si sono sono d'accordo.Mi piacerebbe sodomizzare la bindi,vedere il mio alto oscuro fino a dove può arrivare....


Non la bindi, la moglie del tuo capo... o è il marito della bindi? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (29 Settembre 2014)

50 miliardi di dollari??? Esagerato  beh una bella barca a vela, almeno un venticinque metri e qualche posto barca nei principali porti turistici ... e un bell'attico a piazza Navona. Poi mi terrei i soldi per vivere e viaggiare nel lusso in giro per il mondo fino a quando crepo. Tutto il resto lo regalerei a chi se la passa male.


----------



## rewindmee (29 Settembre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> 50 miliardi di dollari??? Esagerato  beh una bella barca a vela, almeno un venticinque metri e qualche posto barca nei principali porti turistici ... e un bell'attico a piazza Navona. Poi mi terrei i soldi per vivere e viaggiare nel lusso in giro per il mondo fino a quando crepo. *Tutto il resto lo regalerei a chi se la passa male.*


Ma come, io ho fatto un business plan e tu te la cavi con 4 parole?


----------



## Fantastica (29 Settembre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Amministrare il denaro non è facile. Se prendi tante case poi ti serve il personale per mantenerle, stipendi da pagare, commercialisti, avvocati, idem per barche, macchine e aerei. Possedere molte cose implica grandi rotture di scatole, ne diventi schiavo. Se avessi una carta di credito con spesa infinita mi libererei di ogni proprietá, vivrei viaggiando e pagando i servizi a necessità: auto a noleggio, alberghi, ristoranti. Come unica attività mi occuperei di investire su progetti validi: umanitari, scientifici, educativi.
> 
> La vera libertà sta nel non possedere nulla, ma con l'opportunità di poter soddisfare qualunque bisogno al momento.


Applaudo con vigore. Questa è avanguardia del pensiero, ma presto toccherà suppongo a molti. La proprietà esclusiva dei beni è un concetto superato, che tentano di tenere in vita perché nutre i consueti protagonisti del capitalismo (anche i lavoratori). Ma è un concetto da trogloditi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> 50 miliardi di dollari??? Esagerato  beh una bella barca a vela, almeno un venticinque metri e qualche posto barca nei principali porti turistici ... e un bell'attico a piazza Navona. Poi mi terrei i soldi per vivere e viaggiare nel lusso in giro per il mondo fino a quando crepo. *Tutto il resto lo regalerei a chi se la passa male*.


Io non regalerei, però. Investirei sulle persone, questo sì, non avendo il bisogno di lucrarci. Perchè per le persone, secondo me, anche moralmente, è meglio avere un'occasione che un regalo. 
Una bella azienda che si occupi di energie alternative, riqualificazione del territorio, tutela ambientale.
Mi piacerebbe.
E gli utili li convertirei in borse di studio, che in Italia sono inesistenti o quasi.
Ma è fantascienza...


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> 50 miliardi di dollari??? Esagerato  beh una bella barca a vela, almeno un venticinque metri e qualche posto barca nei principali porti turistici ... e un bell'attico a piazza Navona. Poi mi terrei i soldi per vivere e viaggiare nel lusso in giro per il mondo fino a quando crepo. *Tutto il resto lo regalerei a chi se la passa male*.



e poi come fai se resti senza?


----------



## rewindmee (29 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Allora, si parla di una ricchezza da... facciamo dieci miliardi di euro, per stare stretti?
> In primo luogo, nove miliardi li darei in beneficienza.
> Creerei un sito web dove raccontare storie e progetti.
> Storie di famiglie, e progetti di sognatori.
> ...


Quanto sopra con i soldi che darei in beneficienza.
Coi miei 30 milioni annui mi affitterei un villone sul Lago di Garda come casa principale, con eliporto.
Poi prenderei in leasing un paio d'auto, una da città e una da sborone, e le cambierei ogni anno.
Poi passerei a rotazione, sempre in affitto, un mese in una capitale europea, con un paio di ragazze alla pari del luogo che mi aiutano a capire lo spirito nazionale e non solo quello 
Poi un altro mese di vacanza esotica all'anno, sempre in rotazione.
Non comprerei praticamente nulla, onde non dover gestire.

Quanto sopra se fossi single.
Dato che non lo sono, farei le stesse cose senza ragazze locali 
Ai miei figli darei un capitale mensile e un premio per quando avranno 25 anni, che si dovranno guadagnare con il raggiungimento di alcuni obiettivi, diversi per ognuno


----------



## rewindmee (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> e poi come fai se resti senza?


Con 50 miliardi?
Con la mia soluzione, non resterei mai senza 
Con la sua potrebbe, ma sono sicuro che non li finirebbe


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Applaudo con vigore. Questa è avanguardia del pensiero, ma presto toccherà suppongo a molti. La proprietà esclusiva dei beni è un concetto superato, che tentano di tenere in vita perché nutre i consueti protagonisti del capitalismo (anche i lavoratori). Ma è un concetto da trogloditi.


Ehm forse i trogloditi non possedevano granché.
Sei forte in letteratura ma in storia no :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2014)

Abbiamo tutti voglia di investire, creare cultura, formazione, lavoro.
Perché i ricchi no?


----------



## perplesso (29 Settembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Devo dire che il thread di LDS, purtroppo caduto in un processo di piazza contro i beni di lusso, mi ha lasciato la sensazione che la discussione abbia innescato un confronto più che altro ideologico (e un tantino snob anch'esso). Snobismo o non snobismo, io non credo facilmente a chi, avendone la possibilità, non si lasci tentare dal viziarsi.
> 
> Perchè se io avessi il conto in banca di Bill Gates...
> 
> [Completate voi]


,,,mi comprerei un Ape.   Giallo.


----------



## rewindmee (29 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Abbiamo tutti voglia di investire, creare cultura, formazione, lavoro.
> Perché i ricchi no?


Perchè hanno i soldi sul serio :rotfl:

A parte gli scherzi, alcuni fanno tanta beneficienza, spesso senza sbandierarlo in giro...


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Abbiamo tutti voglia di investire, creare cultura, formazione, lavoro.
> Perché i ricchi no?


eh, perchè appunto loro SONO ricchi.
Noi stiamo sognando.
A parole... siamo tutti bravi.


----------



## rewindmee (29 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh, perchè appunto loro SONO ricchi.
> Noi stiamo sognando.
> A parole... siamo tutti bravi.


"So' tutti froci cor culo dell'artri!" (cit.)


----------



## lunaiena (29 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Abbiamo tutti voglia di investire, creare cultura, formazione, lavoro.
> Perché i ricchi no?


ma che ne sai??


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

madonna quanti vini potrei bermi...

la tache 42
romanèe conti 61-80 - 88 
petrus 61- 82 - 90
cheval blanc 45
lafite 82
latour 61
le pin 90
montrachet drc dalla mattina alla sera
krug 81 
clos du mesnil ogni momento
yquem 1848

che sogni ragazzi....


----------



## Fantastica (29 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ehm forse i trogloditi non possedevano granché.
> Sei forte in letteratura ma in storia no :carneval:


Era una metafora, per indicare roba antica, superata, vecchia. Orsù.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> ma che ne sai??


Sai che però... io un paio ricchi ma ricchi ma ricchi li ho conosciuti... e quando si trattava di donare qualcosa a qualcuno andavano in tasca con il gomitino?
Sto parlando di cose che non andavano in detrazione.
Sicuramente perchè alla loro porta bussano in tanti.
Ma un piccolo sospetto che ci sia anche la volontà di mantenersi più ricchi degli altri ce l'ho.


----------



## Fantastica (29 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sai che però... io un paio ricchi ma ricchi ma ricchi li ho conosciuti... e quando si trattava di donare qualcosa a qualcuno andavano in tasca con il gomitino?
> Sto parlando di cose che non andavano in detrazione.
> Sicuramente perchè alla loro porta bussano in tanti.
> Ma un piccolo sospetto che ci sia anche la volontà di mantenersi più ricchi degli altri ce l'ho.


Io la certezza. Ne ho visti fare a gara a chi riusciva a lasciare la mancia più bassa in un locale dove la si lascia d'abitudine sempre. Non so chi ha scritto, ma aveva ragione, che gli amici ricchi sono una gran fregatura, perché ti tocca arricchirli.


----------



## perplesso (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> madonna quanti vini potrei bermi...
> 
> la tache 42
> romanèe conti 61-80 - 88
> ...


ma tu solo al vino riesci a pensare?


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma tu solo al vino riesci a pensare?


no, ci sarebbe anche quell'altra cosa ma gli hanno appena fatto degustare un due di picche, sicchè... lasciagli il vino, porello


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, ci sarebbe anche quell'altra cosa ma gli hanno appena fatto degustare un due di picche, sicchè... lasciagli il vino, porello



ti sbagli, invece si becca un sample di servizio tennista alle 8 di stasera, lei finisce di lavorare alle 6. lui , che e' un depravato, deve prenotare tutto e cosi lei gli fara vedere......
aggiornati


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, ci sarebbe anche quell'altra cosa ma gli hanno appena fatto degustare un due di picche, sicchè... lasciagli il vino, porello


M'anticipasti, mannaggia!


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ti sbagli, invece si becca un sample di servizio tennista alle 8 di stasera, lei finisce di lavorare alle 6. lui , che e' un depravato, deve prenotare tutto e cosi lei gli fara vedere......
> aggiornati


Ma io non ho capito...ma tennis tennis, o altro!?
Che io a volte tendo alla malizia!!!


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma io non ho capito...ma tennis tennis, o altro!?
> Che io a volte tendo alla malizia!!!


no lui le ha mandato la foto di una tennista che si auto-tocca le chiappette....
e lkei gli ha detto: ah si? bene allora prenota il campo per stasera alle 8 e ti fo vedere io.....
certo, un conto e' il pianerottolo (similitudine con l angolino) un conto il campo da tennis


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no lui le ha mandato la foto di una tennista che si auto-tocca le chiappette....
> e lkei gli ha detto: ah si? bene allora prenota il campo per stasera alle 8 e ti fo vedere io.....
> certo, un conto e' il pianerottolo (similitudine con l angolino) un conto il campo da tennis


Io gli avrei risposto che della foto di una che si palpa non mi importa visto che non sono lesbica...
Ma non sono nemmeno la russa!!! Non Ignazio si intende...


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io gli avrei risposto che della foto di una che si palpa non mi importa visto che non sono lesbica...
> Ma non sono nemmeno la russa!!! Non Ignazio si intende...


be infatti per questo lei gli ha dato del depravato....eh...
estone se vogliamo essere precisi.....non e' che io ti dico: montepulciano d abruzzo e tu mi dici....ah si.,....il morellino di scansano.....
cioe' esci da casa mia, se devi dire queste sbagliatezze


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> be infatti per questo lei gli ha dato del depravato....eh...
> estone se vogliamo essere precisi.....non e' che io ti dico: montepulciano d abruzzo e tu mi dici....ah si.,....il morellino di scansano.....
> cioe' esci da casa mia, se devi dire queste sbagliatezze


Estone, cacchio...estone!!!! Mi sbagliai!!!


----------



## rewindmee (29 Settembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io la certezza. Ne ho visti fare a gara a chi riusciva a lasciare la mancia più bassa in un locale dove la si lascia d'abitudine sempre. Non so chi ha scritto, ma aveva ragione, che gli amici ricchi sono una gran fregatura, perché ti tocca arricchirli.


Mio nonno, che ha avuto un sacco di soldi ma se li è spesi tutti, diceva che la gente si divide tra quelli a cui piace tenere in mano i soldi e quelli a cui piacciono le cose che si comprano coi soldi. Se sei nella seconda categoria, ti diverti di più ma morirai povero...


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

ragazze siete le numero 1.

quanto mi è mancato questo forum.

e chi lo molla più!


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Estone, cacchio...estone!!!! Mi sbagliai!!!


me ne sono accorta, per favore....sciacquati la bocca adesso con il tavernello, poi puoi riparlare.....
ma....hai visto che hanno operato un pewsciolino rosso di tumore al cervello ed e' sopravvissuito? ha 10 anni e la padrona ha insistito molto per farlo operare


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma tu solo al vino riesci a pensare?


si, ad ogni momento della mia giornata, sul mio comodino ci sono le più grandi bottiglie del mondo, il mio lenzuolo è fatto a mappa di francia, il cuscino ha la federa di un grappolo d'uva.

sono tappezzato di cartine in tutta la stanza.

quando mi alzo la mattina guardo la cartina della borgogna e mi chiedo quale cru dovrò assaggiare oggi.

quando vado a dormire mi ripeto tutti i grand cru di borgogna, champagne, bordeaux e sto cominciando a studiare quelli dell'Alsazia, ma il tedesco non mi entra in testa.


farò uno sforzo e dalle 8 di questa sera vedrò di pensare ad altro.


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> me ne sono accorta, per favore....sciacquati la bocca adesso con il tavernello, poi puoi riparlare.....
> ma....hai visto che hanno operato un pewsciolino rosso di tumore al cervello ed e' sopravvissuito? ha 10 anni e la padrona ha insistito molto per farlo operare


No mi spiace Miss, a casa ho il Ronco...cose d'altro mondo...
No, questa del pesciolino non l'ho sentita!!!


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No mi spiace Miss, a casa ho il Ronco...cose d'altro mondo...
> No, questa del pesciolino non l'ho sentita!!!


era su repubblica, storia fichissima, c'erano anche le foto.....
c era anche il geco attaccato al muro dal serpente e poi arrivo l amico geco e salva in geco in pericolo attaccando il serepnte....
c erano anche i gatti ninja


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> si, ad ogni momento della mia giornata, sul mio comodino ci sono le più grandi bottiglie del mondo, il mio lenzuolo è fatto a mappa di francia, il cuscino ha la federa di un grappolo d'uva.
> 
> sono tappezzato di cartine in tutta la stanza.
> 
> ...


ah si anche perche se non vuoi uscirtene tipo: vuoi che ti stappi? aspetta che ti assaggio.....

fai il bravo


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> era su repubblica, storia fichissima, c'erano anche le foto.....
> c era anche il geco attaccato al muro dal serpente e poi arrivo l amico geco e salva in geco in pericolo attaccando il serepnte....
> c erano anche i *gatti* ninja



sempre in mezzo ai coglioni sti gatti.


----------



## rewindmee (29 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> era su repubblica, storia fichissima, c'erano anche le foto.....
> c era anche il geco attaccato al muro dal serpente e poi arrivo l amico geco e salva in geco in pericolo attaccando il serepnte....
> c erano anche i gatti ninja


Avete visto il filmato della tigre che si è caricata in spalla un deficiente che è caduto nel fossato dello zoo? 
Non voleva finire su Youtube, quindi lo ha addentato e trasportato (non trascinato!!!) sollevandolo verso il lato lontano dal pubblico...


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> sempre in mezzo ai coglioni sti gatti.


per una affermazione del genere potrei scorticarti vivo.


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ah si anche perche se non vuoi uscirtene tipo: vuoi che ti stappi? aspetta che ti assaggio.....
> 
> fai il bravo



mi sono ripromesso che non parlerò di lavoro con una donna quando ci esco, non so come fare, ma ci proverò.

con gli amici di lei sabato dopo 5 minuti siamo finiti a parlare di vallée du Rhone e per mezz'ora abbiamo monopolizzato la discussione.
guarda che non appena gli altri sanno il lavoro che faccio, subito partono con milioni di domande e non ti lasciano nemmeno il tempo di finire che ce n'è subito un'altra pronta, poi il gioco continua e passano le ore....


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Avete visto il filmato della tigre che si è caricata in spalla un deficiente che è caduto nel fossato dello zoo?
> Non voleva finire su Youtube, quindi lo ha addentato e trasportato (non trascinato!!!) sollevandolo verso il lato lontano dal pubblico...


si puttana eva...e' morto


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> mi sono ripromesso che non parlerò di lavoro con una donna quando ci esco, non so come fare, ma ci proverò.
> 
> con gli amici di lei sabato dopo 5 minuti siamo finiti a parlare di *vallée du Rhone *e per mezz'ora abbiamo monopolizzato la discussione.
> guarda che non appena gli altri sanno il lavoro che faccio, subito partono con milioni di domande e non ti lasciano nemmeno il tempo di finire che ce n'è subito un'altra pronta, poi il gioco continua e passano le ore....


io conosco valle di lacrime


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> per una affermazione del genere potrei scorticarti vivo.


credo che la prossima persona che mi dirà in un momento molto particolare.

I'm sorry, but I have to feed the cat la prenderò ad insulti in 3 lingue differenti.


----------



## rewindmee (29 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Avete visto il filmato della tigre che si è caricata in spalla un deficiente che è caduto nel fossato dello zoo?
> Non voleva finire su Youtube, quindi lo ha addentato e trasportato (non trascinato!!!) sollevandolo verso il lato lontano dal pubblico...


http://www.corriere.it/esteri/14_se...hi-fdd3a87c-4308-11e4-9734-3f5cd619d2f5.shtml


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> credo che la prossima persona che mi dirà in un momento molto particolare.
> 
> I'm sorry, but I have to feed the cat la prenderò ad insulti in 3 lingue differenti.


sei una brutta persona


----------



## rewindmee (29 Settembre 2014)

http://magazine.excite.it/tigre-sbr...il-video-che-ha-sconvolto-lindia-N153123.html

Qui c'è il video... "la tigre ha fatto la tigre"


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> sei una brutta persona


perchè non mi piacciono i gatti?

preferisco i cani.
sono più intelligenti e soprattutto più coccoloni.

in più il gatto non ha bisogno di essere nutrito, se non è stupido sa benissimo dove trovare da mangiare.


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> perchè non mi piacciono i gatti?
> 
> preferisco i cani.
> sono più intelligenti e soprattutto più coccoloni.
> ...


tu non sai nulla cui gatti e parli, aprli parli, ma che cazzo ti parli>
non mi stupisco che questa estone ti abbia trattato cosi.....
pensa all uva vai....che e' meglio


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

dove sta zadig? zadigggggg


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> tu non sai nulla cui gatti e parli, aprli parli, ma che cazzo ti parli>
> non mi stupisco che questa estone ti abbia trattato cosi.....
> pensa all uva vai....che e' meglio



il cane è il miglior amico dell'uomo!


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

e smettila di darmi rossi zozza che non sei altro!:mexican:


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> il cane è il miglior amico dell'uomo!


tu povero, ma non e' colpa tua, vivi di queste cose....questi detti e luoghi comuni...
tira piu un pelo di figa che....
per la figa si fa tutto
il cane e' il miglior amico dell uomo...
forse, invece di circondarti di grandi bevitori (altro che uomini - tralasciando babbo) ti fossi circondato di perosne normali, semplici, apprezzeresti tutte le cose della vita, anche i gatti, che ti dico io perche....ti stanno sul culo perche una ragazza ha preferito tornanre a casa dal gatto piuttotso che stare con te....
e allora io, io eh, qualche domandina me la farei...
povero, ma ripeto non e' colpa tua...
continua a vivere di vino e grandi uomini....


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> e smettila di darmi rossi zozza che non sei altro!:mexican:


ma sai uno te ne potevo dare e uno te ne ho dato.....


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma sai uno te ne potevo dare e uno te ne ho dato.....


ti rode che non puoi darmene di più!

io non te ne do di rossi...perchè mi fai ridere anche quando mi insulti.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sai che però... io un paio ricchi ma ricchi ma ricchi li ho conosciuti... e quando si trattava di donare qualcosa a qualcuno andavano in tasca con il gomitino?
> Sto parlando di cose che non andavano in detrazione.
> Sicuramente perchè alla loro porta bussano in tanti.
> Ma un piccolo sospetto che ci sia (anche la volontà di mantenersi più ricchi degli altri ce l'ho.


c'e da distinguere il ricco acquisito
da chi é ricco da sempre ...
il ricco acquisito (il più delle volte)
si comporta come si comporterebbe 
oscuro pisciando (metaforicamente ) su tutto 
sputando nel piatto in cui hai mangiato...
chi invece ricco da sempre si comporta esattamente 
come chi ricco non lo è...

Anche io ho conosciuto e conosco ricchi 
con braccine corte 
Ma con l'esperienza ho imparato a mai 
mai fermarmi a ciò che vedo da fuori...


----------



## zadig (29 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Estone, cacchio...estone!!!! Mi sbagliai!!!


lui però desidera una lettone...


----------



## zadig (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> il cane è il miglior amico dell'uomo!


dell'uomo, non dei pirloni come te.


----------



## zadig (29 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> dove sta zadig? zadigggggg


ecchime!


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> dell'uomo, non dei pirloni come te.


Evviva sei arrivato!!!! Hai visto cosa ha scritto sui gatti?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> ma che ne sai??


Tu lo sai?
Io non vedo investimenti in quel senso di Marzotto, Agnelli, Berlusconi ecc


----------



## lunaiena (29 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu lo sai?
> Io non vedo investimenti in quel senso di Marzotto, Agnelli, Berlusconi ecc



No io non so o non ne sono sicura 
per quello chiedo...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> No io non so o non ne sono sicura
> per quello chiedo...


Un conto è la beneficenza che, giustamente, si deve fare privatamente, altra cosa sono i progetti di cui in tanti hanno parlato qui che creano occasioni di formazione di creazione di lavoro e imprenditorialità.
La Fondazione Agnelli è con fini culturali e per il sostegno e la diffusione di idee a sostegno dell'ideologia liberista, nulla a che vedere con quel che si diceva.


----------



## Principessa (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> perchè non mi piacciono i gatti?
> 
> preferisco i cani.
> *sono più intelligenti e soprattutto più coccoloni.*
> ...


EEEH???

Ma che stai a dì?



Dipende dal carattere, da come li hai educati, dal contatto e dal rapporto che hai con loro.

Il mio gatto Milord fa il riporto. E da stronzetto diffidente che era, è diventato dolcissimo.


----------



## Principessa (29 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> tu non sai nulla cui gatti e parli, aprli parli, ma che cazzo ti parli>
> non mi stupisco che questa estone ti abbia trattato cosi.....
> pensa all uva vai....che e' meglio


Ti adoro 

:bacio:


----------



## lunaiena (30 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un conto è la beneficenza che, giustamente, si deve fare privatamente, altra cosa sono i progetti di cui in tanti hanno parlato qui che creano occasioni di formazione di creazione di lavoro e imprenditorialità.
> La Fondazione Agnelli è con fini culturali e per il sostegno e la diffusione di idee a sostegno dell'ideologia liberista, nulla a che vedere con quel che si diceva.



progetti su cui tanti fantasticano
su di un "se "
un'ipotesi che potrebbe essere ma non sarà(forse ,probabilmente ma chi lo sa)
come fai ad asserire chi effettivamente lo è e non è qui 
non fantastica per poi non realizzare ?
come al contrario " tanti " se lo fossero realizzerebbero effettivamente queste fantasie ?
Secondo la tua teoria quei "tanti" sarebbero in categoria ricchi in poartenza quindi non creerebbero...
mi spiego ?


----------



## feather (30 Settembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Devo dire che il thread di LDS, purtroppo caduto in un processo di piazza contro i beni di lusso, mi ha lasciato la sensazione che la discussione abbia innescato un confronto più che altro ideologico (e un tantino snob anch'esso). Snobismo o non snobismo, io non credo facilmente a chi, avendone la possibilità, non si lasci tentare dal viziarsi.
> 
> Perchè se io avessi il conto in banca di Bill Gates...
> 
> [Completate voi]


Aprirei laboratori di ricerca sulle cose che mi piacciono.
Comprerei case nei posti più incantevoli della terra. E vivrei 3 mesi qua e 3 mesi là.


----------



## feather (30 Settembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Prenotando l'intero volo soltanto per te, mi auguro!!


Aereo vuoto e hostess strafiche in topless. Due bastano. Sono un uomo di poche pretese...


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Settembre 2014)

Sistemare per tutta la vita con fondi le persone care (Fra per prima e in abbondanza ovviamente)

Casa splendida, non troppo grande, con giardino grande, ovviamente una pletora di gente che la pulisca e la gestisca e tutto. Piscina. Coperta e scoperta.

Varie case in posti splendidi per le vacanze e i viaggi. L'isola mi ispira 

Gioielli -li adoro- ma più che comprarli, li disegnerei e me li farei realizzare. Per me sono come opere d'arte..

Lavorare serena alle mie ricerche senza preoccuparmi

Fondi per la ricerca o per cose varie (donazioni etc)

Sì, ristoranti ottimi. Ogni sfizio che mi passi per la testa.


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sistemare per tutta la vita *con fondi* le persone care (Fra per prima e in abbondanza ovviamente)
> 
> Casa splendida, non troppo grande, con giardino grande, ovviamente *una pletora di gente che la pulisca e la gestisca* e tutto. Piscina. Coperta e scoperta.
> 
> *Varie case* in posti splendidi per le vacanze e i viaggi. L'isola mi ispira


I fondi credo siano fondamentali... la gente spende, e poi torna a chiedere 
Forse la casa principale è l'unica che acquisterei, quelle nei posti splendidi le affitterei soltanto


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> I fondi credo siano fondamentali... la gente spende, e poi torna a chiedere
> Forse la casa principale è l'unica che acquisterei, quelle nei posti splendidi le affitterei soltanto



Bè sai, in Italia l'amore per il mattone è radicato.. il possesso di case è un desiderio quasi atavico (tendenzialmente) 

Poi, se possiedi la casa, puoi sbizzarrirti ad arredarla... ristrutturarla... scegliere i pavimenti... la cucina... divertimento!


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè sai, in Italia l'amore per il mattone è radicato.. il possesso di case è un desiderio quasi atavico (tendenzialmente)
> 
> Poi, se possiedi la casa, puoi sbizzarrirti ad arredarla... ristrutturarla... scegliere i pavimenti... la cucina... divertimento!


Io credo che in Italia ci verrei solo per le vacanze 

Se hai miliardi di euro, puoi permetterti di arredare una casa non tua


----------



## Nobody (30 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Abbiamo tutti voglia di investire, creare cultura, formazione, lavoro.
> Perché i ricchi no?


Chi ti dice che non lo fanno? Molte fondazioni operano coi loro soldi... ricerca e cura su cancro e AIDS, ad esempio.


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Io credo che in Italia ci verrei solo per le vacanze
> 
> Se hai miliardi di euro, puoi permetterti di arredare una casa non tua



Dove vivresti?
E in che periodi? 

Io...

Italia -la amo comunque, la visiterei per benino, la Sardegna e la Sicilia ancora non le conosco

USA costa est, autunno... visita ai grandi parchi primavera/estate/autunno (sì non sono costa est, mi sono già spostata  )

Giappone!! Primavera... passeggiare sotto i ciliegi in fiore... e poi le terme montane, i ryokan e onsen... (o)bento e raffinate cene di lusso...
(ho avuto l'immensa fortuna di provarne una una volta... non ho riconosciuto una singola pietanza ma sono stata in paradiso tutta la sera..) ovviamente tutta la cultura... 

Rivaluto l'America del Sud... vorrei visitare il Brasile... e Baia... il Cile ormai un pochino lo conosco ma vorrei conoscerlo meglio... ottime zone dove andare quando qui è inverno 

Poi non so... un posto tira l'altro 






Non arrederei case degli altri... la beneficenza la faccio dove serve  (viva Medici Senza Frontiere!)


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> 1) Dove vivresti? E in che periodi?
> 2) Italia -la amo comunque, la visiterei per benino, la Sardegna e la Sicilia ancora non le conosco
> 3) USA costa est, autunno... visita ai grandi parchi primavera/estate/autunno (sì non sono costa est, mi sono già spostata  )
> 4) Giappone!! Primavera... passeggiare sotto i ciliegi in fiore... e poi le terme montane, i ryokan e onsen... (o)bento e raffinate cene di lusso... (ho avuto l'immensa fortuna di provarne una una volta... non ho riconosciuto una singola pietanza ma sono stata in paradiso tutta la sera..) ovviamente tutta la cultura...
> ...


1) In almeno 4 posti diversi... l'ho detto nel mio post, qualche pagina fa 
2) Anche io ci starei spesso, da turista.
3) La costa est l'ho già fatta ma la rifarei... USA da maggio a giugno
4) Giappone in primavera... bella scelta.
5) Febbraio in sud america, al mare... e poi un bel giro
6) Sarebbe casa mia. Come detto nel mio post, con tutti quei soldi non comprerei case, affitterei tutto... però i mobili li comprerei, se serve


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> 1) In almeno 4 posti diversi... *l'ho detto nel mio post, qualche pagina fa *
> 2) Anche io ci starei spesso, da turista.
> 3) La costa est l'ho già fatta ma la rifarei... USA da maggio a giugno
> 4) Giappone in primavera... bella scelta.
> ...



Vabbè dai scusa 

E cosa ne pensi di Australia e Africa? Ammetto che per la mia ignoranza non ho -ancora- sviluppato il desiderio di visitarle.


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Vabbè dai scusa
> 
> E cosa ne pensi di Australia e Africa? Ammetto che per la mia ignoranza non ho -ancora- sviluppato il desiderio di visitarle.


Più dell'Australia mi attrae la Nuova Zelanda.
In Africa ho visto solo l'Egitto... bello (vacanza fai da te, più vera).


----------

